# How to stop dovecot?



## Mayhem30 (Aug 12, 2012)

How can I stop Dovecot process? The following does nothing :

[CMD=""]service dovecot stop[/CMD]

[CMD=""]/usr/local/etc/rc.d/dovecot stop[/CMD]

Reboot is not an option at the moment as this is running on a production server.


----------



## ath0 (Aug 12, 2012)

Kill the process by hand. Use killall dovecot or get the pid via top or ps and use kill $pid.

Hth
ath0


----------



## setevoy (Aug 12, 2012)

Mayhem30 said:
			
		

> [CMD=""]service dovecot stop[/CMD]



Does it diplay any errors?


----------



## Mayhem30 (Aug 12, 2012)

setevoy said:
			
		

> Does it diplay any errors?



No errors at all.

[cmd=""]localhost# service dovecot stop
localhost#[/cmd]

Nothing shows up in any of the error logs either.


----------



## setevoy (Aug 13, 2012)

Well... I thinks you executed:


```
# killall dovecot
```

and then 


```
# ps aux | grep dovecot
```

?


----------



## Mayhem30 (Aug 14, 2012)

Thank guys, the killall did the trick.

I just don't prefer that method - because that tells me something is wrong if it won't shut down normally.


----------

